# Re-built light?



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, I currently have an older 3' pc light fixture with a duel 10K and a duel actinic. I plan on taking a 20 gal, building a false wall and making a hood for it. 
I was thinking of taking the 3'pc apart and using the "gut's" inside the DIY hood.

My question is.... is there anything that restricts me from doing this? is the balast going to be too strong for a shorter bulb or is there something I am leaving out of the equation? 
Thanks
-Josh-


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you're leaving something out of the question, at least.
Why a shorter bulb?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

TOS:

probably because his 20 gallon isn't 3 feet long.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, right, now I get it. I guess I figured size didn't much matter since he was taking it all apart anyway.


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

Trashion is correct. I'm only Looking to shorten it because it is a regular 20 gal, not a long. So I was hoping I could still use the majority of the light just in a shorter bulb kinda fashion.. Good point thought I should of mentioned it wasn't a 20 long.

So do you think it's possible or will I be running into trouble?


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

as long as the new bulb is the same wattage it would be ok im shure but for the price of a shorter bulb with the right wattage just spend the extra and get a 24" light if possible save some headache


----------

